# in office endoscopy with drugs administered



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jul 17, 2007)

We have a doctor who does  in office endoscopies, there is an situation where the patient had bradycardia and was administered robinol prior to the scope and then had severe nausea after and was given zofram.  Does anyone know if these are separately billable?  It would make since to me that they would be but I have learned that just because it makes since does not make it so.
Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks for your help.
Debbie Potts


----------

